# Maker's Mark Distillery Layout



## altterrain (Jan 2, 2008)

This past winter's project is a Gn15 (1:24 scale on HO track for 15 inch narrow gauge) mini layout measuring up at 20 x 34 inches. It has an industrial theme based on the Maker's Mark distillery. The distillery is on the National Registry of Historic Places and has a mix of buildings with various sidings and roof styles but with a constant color scheme -





















and the distinctive bottle shape cut into the shutters -












the plan -











progress so far -






































-Brian


----------



## ZachsPappaw (Jan 3, 2008)

Super Brian! 


Looks better that I had thought it might.









Great job.

When you get time, check out my distillery project in the indoors layouts forum, a lot more to do yet, but.









Jeff


----------



## ZachsPappaw (Jan 3, 2008)

The more I look at it the more I like it.

Love the color. Better than the real black at MM.

Jeff


----------



## altterrain (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks Jeff. I think its a very dark grey on the MM buildings after looking at numerous pics. I used Rustoleum dark grey primer on my buildings. I think they will look a bit lighter in natural light. I'll have to get it outside for pics once done. 
I'm looking forward to seeing how our distillery complex progresses. 

-Brian


----------



## markoles (Jan 2, 2008)

Looks great, Brian! I would have thought we'd see shot glasses or those little 2 oz bottles riding behind the locomotive!! Maker's is one of my favorites, too.


----------



## altterrain (Jan 2, 2008)

I started mods to the critter by beefing out the radiator, new engine compartment doors, muffler, etc. I started modifying a figure to fit. 




















By the way - I'll be bringing up the mini layout (in progress) to ECLSTS this Saturday. It will be on display in the alcove with Ric Golding's TimeSaver layout. 

-Brian


----------



## altterrain (Jan 2, 2008)

Update pic - 











-Brian


----------



## Robert (Jan 2, 2008)

Very nicely done Brian. Very clean, not as in no mess as in everything looks just right. Did you model some water in the ditch-like area?


----------



## dawgnabbit (Jan 2, 2008)

Dang, Brian. That sure looks like fun. A great way to spend the winter. 

I gotta try one of those mini layouts myself. 

Good stuff. 

Dawg


----------



## altterrain (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Robert on 31 Mar 2010 10:55 AM 
Very nicely done Brian. Very clean, not as in no mess as in everything looks just right. Did you model some water in the ditch-like area? 





Yes, that's Whisky Creek. I used the Woodland Scenics pourable stuff on recommendation of my LHS. It looks great but kind of a pain to use. You have to pour very thin layers otherwise it wont dry (I found that out the hard way). I wound up pouring about 5 layers to get a nice effect. I'll include some pics on the next update.

-Brian


----------

